# Is Johnsons Tearless Baby Shampoo ok for dogs.



## harleypup (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello all, Has any one used Johnsons Baby Shampoo on their pups? We had a hard time finding a tearless shampoo last time and I thought about Johnsons. Is there any reason why we can't use it on our pups?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I have used the lavender J&J, diluted, a couple of times when I was out of shampoo. It was fine for my dog and was the best choice that I could make in my situation. However, pets may react to certain ingredients in human shampoos so I only used it until I could get more dog shampoo. I didn't want to risk drying out his skin, etc.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

Dogs skin is differant than peoples and even babies. i'd def opt for something else. and some human shampoos can be quite drying on a dog. i'd def try to find a different shampoo once you get a chance.


----------



## Veronis (Oct 30, 2010)

The short answer is yes, you can use it, but there are problems that might arise (dry skin, irritation). Especially if used repeatedly over time.

Human skin and dog skin are not the same; pH is different entirely.

Regardless of how gentle it is for humans, it *can* cause irritation and dry skin in dogs.

Human shampoo does not affect all dogs the same, but you would be taking a chance.

This article will help: http://happytailsspa-blog.com/2008/...ifference-between-dog-shampoo-human-shampoos/


----------

